
Hydrocephalus and Intelligence: The Hollow Men - telotortium
https://www.gwern.net/Hydrocephalus
======
ggm
Two mental engagements with hydrocephalus in one week for me (an indirect
contact suffers, has a shunt venting surplus fluids out of the brain)

This article reminded me of Luria "the man with a shattered world" because of
the influence of brain trauma on thinking about consciousness, identity,
theory of mind.

